# Need some help-NCM questions



## Pronto123 (30 Nov 2005)

Need some help and guidance.
Currently in my 2nd yr at a College studying Computer Programming & Analysis. Always wanted to go into the infantry, before as an officer but as I got a little older decided that I would be a better NCM. Currently 22, and not really finding college all that great, don't know what else to studdy (this also being my 2nd college), so once again I'm considering joining up.
Also being an x-cadet, and having a few good friends in the Regs, I always found/thought that I could always be a better soldier than anything else in my life (also history of military service in the family). 
Don't know what to do right now. Confused about a lot of the things in my life but sure about the infantry. Really need some advice on what to do. Should I leave school and join up? Should I stay?
I also have a couple of other questions for you guy. What's the regular day for a new Pte. (once attatched to a unit- after all the training)?
I also get different feedback about the life of an NCM, I'm interested in where you life and how you live. How's the pay. Small things like that. I'm not going into this for the money, but its something that I need to know.

I know you guys anwer a lot of recruting questions, in some cases maybe the same ones. So if I'm repeating something that has been covered in the past, I would really appresiate being pointed in the right diretion.

Thanks!


----------



## paracowboy (30 Nov 2005)

pretty much all of your questions on specifics have been covered in great detail in one of the following forums: Training, Infantry, or Recruiting. A couple of Searches will get 'er.

And as for the advice, well it's your life. We can't live it for you. You're the one who has to wonder "What if" for the rest of your life. You're the one who has to sign that line and then live with the consequences, good or bad. I suggest you reach way back and find a spine, straighten it out, and then make a decision.

You don't want to be in for a year, realize you hate it, and then try to blame some faceless person on the Internet, do you? It's a personal decision, and you either have the parts, or you don't dude.

Luck, either way.


----------



## ambex (30 Nov 2005)

Why dont you give one of your local units a call and arrange a date/time where you could come by and get a tour. Not sure if its possible with regforce but I know my local reserve units do it.  Just give them a call, because really, what have you got to loose?


----------



## Pronto123 (30 Nov 2005)

paracowboy, I know it all depends on me, and no I'm not here to get some info and then blame the person if anything happens. I was just wondering what you would have done in my position. I'll definatly do a couple of the searches and find out some of the other info on the subject.
ambex, I'm probably goign to join up with a local unit sometime soon if I decide that that's the best way. I was thinking a few, QOR, RRC, or Signals (just because they have something close to what I'm studying).
For now thought I'de like to stay away from reserves.

Thanks for the replys guys!


----------



## gnplummer421 (31 Jan 2006)

Well...I'd like to slip in my 2cents, 

As an NCM you go through the following (for me this is what happened in a nutshell;

Private Basic: Lots of s*%t jobs..and duties

Private trained: Still lots of s%*t jobs...and duties, but slightly less than above.

Coropral: Less s*&t jobs, more responsibilities, some leadership exposure, but not much.

Master Corporal: Responsible for others - increase in leadership functions, and a bit of power over subordinates, Weekend duties at the Mess if you screw up.

Sergeant: In charge of larger groups, get out of most duties, not quite senior enough to be given a huge amount of responsibility. This was my last rank in the Forces and definitely my favorite.

I was a Tech, so it would be very different for Infantry, however, I believe that the Sergeant rank is the best because you are at the age where you are fully matured (hopefully) very experienced, and have established a reputation within your trade or group. The next rank, Warrant Officer, the level of responsibility takes a dramatic turn upward.

So this is how I saw the progression during my time. The fundamentals are probably similar nowadays.


----------



## TCBF (31 Jan 2006)

Finish your degree.  Or, at least, finish A degree.  You will be more marketable to the recruiters first, then civvies after you release/retire.  Get the degree while you are young.

Tom


----------



## double0three (14 Feb 2006)

My best advice (although this is going by pure speculation) is that you should finish the degree.  While you're getting said degree, why not join up with the reserves, get them to help you finance school a bit, and you can get some exposure to the forces.  When you're done they wouldn't think twice about accepting you into whatever you would like to do.  Plus you're young, don't need to jump into anything.  Lots of time to play with!  But not finishing your degree you would  be wasting far more time, than if you spend the extra time to complete it (even if you dont use that specific training again)


----------



## little jim (26 Feb 2006)

For what it's worth,

I joined the reserves as an _troop-o-loop _ to see if I would even like the Army or not (SYEP).

After doing that for a year decided I would apply for RMC.  During my testing _'they'_ decided that I didn't have what it took to be an officer in the Canadian Forces.

Loved my reserve job while going to school - after JLC was asked by the unit to apply for RESO - DCO was pissed when I said I wanted to go Inf.

After much growing up and maturing went Reg.

Proud of the time I spent in the ranks, won't trade it for the world - still keep in touch with those original friends.

edited for content


----------

